# Cuchuflete Nada Mas Y Nada Menos Que 1500!!!!!



## Artrella

Un besote grandotote C!!! Felices 1500 y gracias por bancarnos a todos!!!​Art


----------



## Tormenta

*
FELICIDADES Cuchu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*
Un abrazo enorme y un día soleado para vos    

Tormenta


----------



## belén

Wow Cuchu!!! Felicidades... 

Y que disfrutes de tu día!!!


----------



## ines

¡Felicidades!:.. Maestro Cuchu. Un abrazo desde Argentina.


----------



## badger

I would like to congratulate our esteemed colleague cuchufléte

on reaching an important milestone in his posting career.

The big 1500.

As the follicly challenged Kojack would say……. 

CUCHIE CU BABY…..


----------



## DDT

Well, Sir Cuchu, you're being awarded the Renaissance Prize...go for the Millenium one! 

¡Abrazos!

DDT


----------



## cuchuflete

Muy buenos días, o sean buenas tardes, para todos vosotros. Ooooop!  Buen día Artrella.  Con la primera luz de la madrugada vienen vuestras generosas palabras.

Thanks to all of you for making this a stimulating and collegial place for sharing ideas and smiles.

Badger, your "esteemed" calls to mind something from the Firesign Threatre: Let us now praise the 'generated and veneered Mr _____'.  And now, shall we leave the números to the accountants, and all go have fun with the words?

Muchísimas gracias amigos,
Cuchu

...un regalito de mi jardín para vosotros........>>


----------



## lauranazario

Ah, ¡hermosura de tu jardín! 
Por mi parte, te regalo arena de mis playas, nubes de mi cielo y aroma del café que se siembra en mis montañas.

Un abrazo caluroso lleno de enhorabuenas,

LauraN.


----------



## badger

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Muy buenos días, o sean buenas tardes, para todos vosotros. Ooooop!  Buen día Artrella.  Con la primera luz de la madrugada vienen vuestras generosas palabras.
> 
> Thanks to all of you for making this a stimulating and collegial place for sharing ideas and smiles.
> 
> Badger, your "esteemed" calls to mind something from the Firesign Threatre: Let us now praise the 'generated and veneered Mr _____'.  And now, shall we leave the números to the accountants, and all go have fun with the words?
> 
> Muchísimas gracias amigos,
> Cuchu
> 
> ...un regalito de mi jardín para vosotros........>>



Hi Cuch 

click the att and get the aplause you deserve.

bad.


----------



## el_novato

Felicidades Señor.

Bonita flor (¿cómo se llama la flor que lo identifica?), así que además de buena gente, es jardinero, que bien.  A ver si luego tiene oportunidad de enseñarnos su jardín mas a detalle.

Saludos.
el novato


----------



## pinkpanter

felicidades cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

el_novato said:
			
		

> Felicidades Señor.
> 
> Bonita flor (¿cómo se llama la flor que lo identifica?), así que además de buena gente, es jardinero, que bien.  A ver si luego tiene oportunidad de enseñarnos su jardín mas a detalle.
> 
> Saludos.
> el novato



Hola Sr. Novato,

Esta es de la familia _hemerocalis_ o sea Daylily en el inglés. Es una 'invención' mía, o sea una flor que he hibridizado [¿se dice así?].  La he puesto el nombre 'grito en rojo mayor'  pq siempre me llama la atención desde el fin del jardín.

un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## calzetin

Yo llego tarde como siempre... 1500 post... menos mal que no hay que pagar impuestos por postear!!

Felicidades
Calzetin

(PD: no existe el verbo hibridizar. Se puede decir "hacer un híbrido". Aunque en términos botanicos... no tengo ni idea)


----------



## araceli

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Sr. Novato,
> 
> Esta es de la familia _hemerocalis_ o sea Daylily en el inglés. Es una 'invención' mía, o sea una flor que he hibridizado [¿se dice así?].  La he puesto el nombre 'grito en rojo mayor'  pq siempre me llama la atención desde el fin del jardín.
> 
> un abrazo,
> Cuchu



Hola a todos/as:
Felicitaciones al señor Cuchufléte por su producción de mensajes y su sentido del humor.
El verbo del que están hablando es HIBRIDAR (RAE):
Producir híbridos.
Realizar hibridaciones.
¿Tiene perfume esa flor?
Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

calzetin said:
			
		

> Yo llego tarde como siempre... 1500 post... menos mal que no hay que pagar impuestos por postear!!
> 
> Felicidades
> Calzetin
> 
> (PD: no existe el verbo hibridizar. Se puede decir "hacer un híbrido". Aunque en términos botanicos... no tengo ni idea)



Gracias Calzetín,

He buscado en muchos glosarios de botánica...y nada. Tienes razón.  Parece que hay que decir o "hacer un híbrido" o 'cruzar'.

un abrazo,
Cuchu

PD- parece igual en italiano y francés.


----------



## cuchuflete

calzetin said:
			
		

> Yo llego tarde como siempre... 1500 post... menos mal que no hay que pagar impuestos por postear!!
> 
> Felicidades
> Calzetin
> 
> (PD: no existe el verbo hibridizar. Se puede decir "hacer un híbrido". Aunque en términos botanicos... no tengo ni idea)



Calzetín--gracias a nuestro experta en botánica, la multidotada LauraN, acabo de aprender que se dice hibridar.

1. tr. Producir híbridos.
2. intr. Realizar hibridaciones.
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservad

C-


----------



## cuchuflete

araceli said:
			
		

> Hola a todos/as:
> Felicitaciones al señor Cuchufléte por su producción de mensajes y su sentido del humor.
> El verbo del que están hablando es HIBRIDAR (RAE):
> Producir híbridos.
> Realizar hibridaciones.
> ¿Tiene perfume esa flor?
> Saludos



Muchísimas gracias Araceli...

Las únicas que suelen tener perfume son unas de las amarillas y alguna que otra purpúrea.

Cuchu


----------



## garryknight

Senor Cuchufléte,
 May I be the first to congratulate you on your 2,000th post.


----------



## cuchuflete

garryknight said:
			
		

> Senor Cuchufléte,
> May I be the first to congratulate you on your 2,000th post.



Many thanks Garry, JaJa,

Now I understand that British electoral system...first past the post!!

Truth be told, I am past caring about the counting of posts [if I ever cared at all]...though I enjoy congratulating others on their milestones.  The best of it is that we get to share all of this on a frequent basis...the jokes, ideas, and above all the learning.  The genuine good will is a gift we all get to enjoy together, and these numeric 'events' are good to reiterate that.

Un gran abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

pinkpanter said:
			
		

> felicidades cuchu


  Hola Pantera...in the spirit of previous conversations, "You're the cat's pijamas!"

C-


----------



## funnydeal

garryknight said:
			
		

> Senor Cuchufléte,
> May I be the first to congratulate you on your 2,000th post.




Me uno a la petición del caballero garry, aunque claro que seré la segunda.


----------



## badger

Just to keep the party going. bad


----------



## el_novato

Hola.

El mensaje de badger "terminat.wav", se les hizo realidad con la reeleción de su presidente.


----------



## el_novato

Pues no me queda mas que decir:  Mis respetos para usted.  

Es bella la flor que nos muestra; la combinación de los colores; la combinación de figuras, una estrella amarilla de 6 puntas con un triángulo en medio, el cual se forma a través de 6 partes rojas,  con esa proporción geométrica que mezcla ambas figuras. 

Ha elevado su pasatiempo o gusto, al nivel del arte.  Y convertido en poema los colores que la naturaleza usa de advertencia, o de arma para la defensa, usted los ha convertida en algo de belleza, la cual queda distante del propósito original de esos colores.  Eres grande amigo.

Felicidades por muchas cosas.




			
				cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Sr. Novato,
> 
> Esta es de la familia _hemerocalis_ o sea Daylily en el inglés. Es una 'invención' mía, o sea una flor que he hibridizado [¿se dice así?].  La he puesto el nombre 'grito en rojo mayor'  pq siempre me llama la atención desde el fin del jardín.
> 
> un abrazo,
> Cuchu


----------



## pinkpanter

cuchufléte said:
			
		

> Hola Pantera...in the spirit of previous conversations, "You're the cat's pijamas!"
> 
> C-



thank you cuchu!


----------



## cuchuflete

funnydeal said:
			
		

> Me uno a la petición del caballero garry, aunque claro que seré la segunda.


No, P-  la primera entre los primeros, 

Gracias y abrazotes,
Cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

badger said:
			
		

> Just to keep the party going. bad



Gracias Hombre--keep this up and I'll have to pull out my bagpipes!

un abrazo Chaval,
C


----------

